# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Chính phủ phê duyệt quy hoạch chi tiết đường Vành đai 4

## newhomes

*Chính phủ phê duyệt quy hoạch chi tiết đường Vành đai 4*
Chính phủ vừa phê duyệt quy hoạch chi tiết đường vành đai 4, vùng Thủ đô Hà Nội, tổng chiều dài 98km. Vốn đầu tư tuyến đường này khoảng 66.500 tỷ đồng và hoàn thành trước năm 2020.
Quy hoạch đi qua địa giới hành chính của 14 quận, huyện, thành phố trực thuộc 3 tỉnh: Hà Nội, Hưng Yên và Bắc Ninh. Điểm đầu tuyến đường Vanh đai 4 trên đường cao tốc Nội Bài - Lào Cai (địa phận xã Thanh Xuân, Sóc Sơn, Hà Nội); điểm cuối trên đường cao tốc Nội Bài - Hạ Long (địa phận xã Nam Sơn, thành phố Bắc Ninh, tỉnh Bắc Ninh). 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Đường vành đai 4 (ảnh minh họa)​</div> Đoạn qua địa phận thành phố Hà Nội từ đầu tuyến trên đường cao tốc Nội Bài - Lào Cai tại xã Thanh Xuân, huyện Sóc Sơn, tuyến đi theo hướng Tây - Nam giao quốc lộ 2 tại xã Thanh Xuân và tiếp tục qua khu đô thị mới Mê Linh, tuyến vượt sông Hồng tại vị trí cầu Hồng Hà (phía Bắc cầu tại xã Văn Khê, huyện Mê Linh; Phía Nam cầu tại xã Hồng Hà, huyện Đan Phượng); tuyến giao quốc lộ 32 tại xã Đức Thượng, huyện Hoài Đức và cắt Đại lộ Thăng Long tại khoảng Km12+600 và giao cắt quốc lộ 6 tại phường Yên Nghĩa, quận Hà Đông), đi theo hướng Đông - Nam, giao quốc lộ 1A và đường Pháp Vân - Cầu Giẽ tại xã Văn Bình, huyện Thường Tín, vượt sông Hồng bằng cầu Mễ Sở tại vị trí cách phà Mễ Sở khoảng 1 km về phía thượng lưu. Chiều dài đoạn tuyến khoảng 56,5 km.
Theo Quy hoạch, trên đường vành đai 4 sẽ xây dựng 12 nút liên thông và xây dựng các cầu vượt trực thông, hầm chui để đảm bảo liên hệ giao thông hai bên đường được thuận lợi; đồng thời xây dựng hệ thống quản lý giao thông thông minh.
Đường cao tốc vành đai có 6 làn xe cao tốc, có đường song hành hai bên và các hành lang để bố trí cây xanh, các công trình hạ tầng kỹ thuật và dự trữ mở rộng. Tổng chiều rộng mặt cắt ngang 120m. Đây là đường cao tốc loại A, vận tốc thiết kế 100 km/h.
Đường song hành (đường gom) có quy mô 2 làn xe. Đường gom sẽ được đầu tư phân kỳ tùy theo nhu cầu vận tải, sự phát triển các đô thị hai bên và sẽ được tính toán, hoạch định cụ thể trong giai đoạn lập dự án đầu tư.
Diện tích chiếm dụng để xây dựng tuyến đường theo quy hoạch vào khoảng 1230 ha (Thành phố Hà Nội khoảng 740 ha, tỉnh Hưng Yên khoảng 230 ha và tỉnh Bắc Ninh khoảng 260 ha).
Quy hoạch nêu rõ, về tiến độ xây dựng các dự án, trước năm 2017 hoàn thành 2 đoạn: Đoạn quốc lộ 1B - cầu Mễ Sở, bao gồm cầu Mễ Sở (địa phận Hà Nội) và đoạn sau cầu Mễ Sở đến cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng (địa phận tỉnh Hưng Yên). 
3 đoạn tuyến được hoàn thành trước năm 2018 gồm: Đoạn quốc lộ 32 - quốc lộ 6; quốc lộ 6 - quốc lộ 1B và đoạn cao tốc Hà Nội - Lào Cai tới quốc lộ 32 (địa phận Hà Nội).
Trước năm 2020 hoàn thành nốt 2 đoạn là: Đoạn cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng đến Km 79 (hết địa phận tỉnh Hưng Yên) và đoạn Km 79 - quốc lộ 1A (địa phận tỉnh Bắc Ninh).
Nhu cầu vốn đầu tư đường vành đai 4 đoạn phía Nam quốc lộ 18 khoảng 66.500 tỷ đồng (phần kinh phí này không bao gồm kinh phí xây dựng các cầu vượt trực thông các tuyến đường đang lập quy hoạch và sẽ được đầu tư xây dựng theo nguồn vốn của dự án này).
Nguồn vốn đầu tư từ ngân sách nhà nước, trái phiếu chính phủ, ODA và vốn từ khai thác quỹ đất của các địa phương có tuyến đường đi qua…
CÁC TIN KHÁC !

diem thi dai hoc 
diem chuan dh 
xem diem thi dh 
diem thi dai hoc 
diem chuan dh 
xem diem thi dh nam 2011 
điểm chuẩn đại học

----------


## trungvu

cái này ngốn hơi nhiều tiền đấy nhỉ....

----------


## 0964059802

> cái này ngốn hơi nhiều tiền đấy nhỉ....


Đương nhiên,mà không biết ngốn nhiều nhất ở khoản nào bác nhỉ ?

----------

